# -

## admin

-    (Wells)   .       ,      .   ,        ,  ,  ,      .    .  
        -     1892 .     .        ,     ,   ,   - .  ,  ,   , . 
 1911         .         ,           .    ,          .      ,      .         . 
    ,        ,   .         ,       .  1917     .     ,     , ,   .      ,         .    ,           ,       . 25-          . 
 1919 ,     ,        .  ,   ,       ,    ,       .      ,      -      . 
      ,   ,  ,      .              ,     . 
           .         ,    ,        1920 .         ,        :             .             .             
    ,    . ,       ,     :          .         ,  ,       .          
          .       .    ,         ,           .     ,     ,        .      . 
     ,     .                .   ,            ,      .       :           .     ,  ,        ,    ,         .     ,

----------


## admin

,     .      .          .       .            ,               ,           .  
       .     ,      . 
  1920-         .       .      .  1929        ,   1931-         .   1932-          ,   ,    ,   ,         . 
          .      ,   ,         .     ,     -,     . 
    ,   ,   ,           .       ,      . ,       . , ,       ,  ,        . 
       13    ,       .     ,     
 1946 ,    ,     .             . ,  ,   100  .  1968        100-  ,     1. 
   ,    ,     .       ,      , ,  - .       ,  ,        ,     ,     ,    .      , .   , 2  1974 ,   .      ,       
     .   ,        ,   ,   40         . 
By *Stanislav TSALYK*

----------

